# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  St George Island

## RichBouker

Just a quick trip report about SGI.  We hadn't really been up to the Panhandle so on the advice of a Friend We took the 4 hour drive. 2 Adults and 6 teenagers.  SGI is a barrier island that separates Apalachicola bay from the Gulf of Mexico.  It is about 20 miles long and a 5 minute walk wide.  One end is a state park.  It connects to the mainland at Eastpoint by a 5 mile long bridge.  If You are looking for high fashion and fine dinning then this is not for You.  My lovely Wife never wore anything other then flip-flops and her running shoes.  There is a fish sandwich joint, 2 small markets,  a pizza place, several bait shops and a bar that was built in the 20's.  This was just perfect for Us.  We booked a place through resortvacationproperties.com.  The kids were happy,  the Oysters were great,  and no sign of BP oil.

----------


## amyb

Rich, Is that anywhere near Calusa?

----------

